# Cracked and bleeding fingers.



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

It's not like a chapped situation - and the knuckles seem to be affected most. One finger tip has cracks that bleed and is quite painful. I have tried several ointments and udder cream, corn huskers and A & D oinment. Is this something that anyone here might be familiar with? It has been this way for over a month and it seems to be spreading.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i get severe dry skin from time to time, especially in the winter. i attribute it to a host of conditions. dehydration is one of them. i don't seem to drink enough water. be sure to stay hydrated as best you can. dry winter air is another factor. even living where you do, if you use heat, the air in your house can be dry. i used to work with lots of hot, soapy water. that was a killer for my skin. hot water really takes a toll on your skin. exposure to the extreme heat of a wood fire can be bad too. i tend woodstoves here at home and i often get dry, cracking skin. thick skin from hard working hands can eventually start cracking too. my hands are pretty tough and some areas are more prone to cracking than others. i also have a few areas of scar tissue that like to crack open under extreme conditions.

i use a product called porter's liniment salve. http://www.porterssalve.com/ read the ingredient list and you will see lots of stuff that is great for repairing skin. that stuff relieves pain almost instantly and works to heal cracks. it is a great all-purpose fiirst aid ointment. it is worth trying. it is great for burns, sunburn, splinters, cuts you name it.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 19, 2002)

That sounds painful. :grump: My suggestion would be bag balm which we purchase at the feed mill. I've seen it work wonders on cracked skin. 


Since yours sound so bad, I would not only apply during the day but put it on heavy at night and then sleep with some socks or gloves on your hands.


Hope you find some relief soon.


Denise Audrey


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I second the advice about staying hydrated! Bag balm is good but even better would be a Calendula ointment...great for repairing such painful cracks...another option is what the oldtimers used to use...Pine Salve/Ointment. Any Pines in your area? If so find a fresh fallen branch if possible, strip off the needles, take off the outer bark (discard), then take the inner bark and needles and put into a double boiler and cover with Olive oil, then gently heat this for several hours (keeping an eye on the water level in bottom pan and add more water as needed) Strain out bark and needles using cheese cloth or coffee filter. Return infused oil to top pan of double boiler. Add beeswax at a rate of 5 parts oil to 1 part beeswax, melt and stir together well, then pour into sterile jar, allow to cool. You will have a powerful healer and a very GOOD smelling one too!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Gercarson said:


> It's not like a chapped situation - and the knuckles seem to be affected most. One finger tip has cracks that bleed and is quite painful. I have tried several ointments and udder cream, corn huskers and A & D oinment. Is this something that anyone here might be familiar with? It has been this way for over a month and it seems to be spreading.


I have what sounds like exactly the same thing. In addition to knuckles, it affects a large spot on the back of one hand, and a couple spots on fingers. Tends to happen much more in very dry winter weather, but can happen any time.

Short term solution: The best thing I've found is plain old petroleum jelly, by itself or mixed half & half with ordinary hand lotion (mix in your hands & spread around). The mix soaks in better.

Long term solution: I used to have to do the above off & on all winter long, but last winter I did it, I think, a total of 3 or 4 times. I'll never know for sure, but I attribute the improvement to vitamin E, which I've been taking every day for something over a year now. I've noticed a couple other positive effects that are best attributed to the vitamin E, as well.

-Dan


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

lanolin and chap-stick.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i use udder balm


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

For the fingertip cracks, hold the crack together tightly and put superglue across the skin (but not into the crack!). It will hold the crack closed. Or use superglue to attach a piece of gauze or plastic across the crack, like a suture but without poking any holes in yourself.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

For those painful splits, " Preparation H " does wonders for stopping the pain & healing the skin. I use it as hand cream & put on rubber gloves, then keep them on for hours, or overnight. It is greasy if it comes in contact with anything.


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

It could be vitamin B deficiency, try taking a B complex preferably a sublingual to assure absorbtion, also some extra vitamin A.


----------

